# My 45 gallon with a 10 gallon filter setup



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I thought I would share my new filter I built for my 45 gallon. Essentially, it is a modified 10 gallon tank.

I installed a pump in the main tank to push water up to the 10 gallon through a spray bar (more like a distribution bar, since there is no pressure).

The water flows through bio balls, which then trickle through to a section of live rock and ceramic noodles. Then the water moves through an acrylic screen to a mini tidal zone, with about 1 inche thick sand, 4 larger live rock pieces covered in coraline algae, small clams, sponges, cheato and 5 blue legged hermits. This then flows over the wall into a small pool before running back down into the tank.

The initial purpose was to be able to increase the flow in the tank, but actually filter it at the same time.

Let me know what you think

In the tank itself there is the following:

Maroon Clownfish
Coral Beauty
Blue Damsel
6 line wrasse
4 Red leg hermits
1 yellow sea cucumber
6 various nassarius snails
3 small cowroy snails

Leather corals
Button Polyps
Hammer coral
Frogspawn
Xenia
1 annoying aptasia

Let me know what you think ..Thanks!!

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/309393_10150324975199833_504454832_8156903_286310066_n.jpg


----------

